# Un lecteur de CD qui a des ratés



## Jacques L (5 Novembre 2020)

Bonsoir à tous.

Voilà le problème, nous avons une chaîne HI-FI comme on disait dans le temps et nous écoutons dessus nos CD en dehors de tout ordinateur, seulement voilà, le matériel a de l'âge et il arrive que le volume fluctue de manière désagréable. Il me semble me rappeler qu'il est possible de nettoyer la tête laser, est-ce exact et faut-il un matériel particulier pour le faire (je suis d'une génération qui se rappelle les cassettes de nettoyage des VHS)? Je n'ai pas encore démonté le bazar, à moins que ce ne soit possible directement depuis le tiroir qui s'ouvre.

Si quelqu'un a un tuyau, je le remercie par avance.


----------



## Moonwalker (5 Novembre 2020)

Le volume qui fluctue c'est l'électronique qui fout son camp.

Peut-être même que c'est au niveau de l'ampli, voire des enceintes.

Rien à voir avec la cellule. Ce n'est pas de l'analogique. C'est du numérique : 1 et 0. Il lit ou il ne lit pas.

Quant à démonter : attention aux radiations. Tu peux nettoyer la cellule (un pinceau fin, doux et souple) mais gaffe.


----------



## Jacques L (5 Novembre 2020)

Merci de ta réponse, je vais m'orienter dans cette direction, et si j'arrive à une amélioration, je viendrai faire mon petit compte-rendu.


----------



## aCLR (5 Novembre 2020)

Jacques L a dit:


> (je suis d'une génération qui se rappelle les cassettes de nettoyage des VHS)


Il existe la même chose pour les lecteur CD/DVD


----------



## Jacques L (6 Novembre 2020)

Merci


----------



## aCLR (6 Novembre 2020)

C'est peut-être moins cher qu'un compteur Geiger pour cette histoire de radiations…


----------



## Toum'aï (6 Novembre 2020)

aCLR a dit:


> C'est peut-être moins cher qu'un compteur Geiger pour cette histoire de radiations…


C'est juste la puissance du rayon, je ne pense pas qu'on démonte un laser allumé...


----------



## Jacques L (6 Novembre 2020)

Je ne m'inquiétais pas vraiment pour ça


----------

